# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Utilizadores em duplicado

## José Passos Campainha

Cara Administração.

Com certeza que já repararam que existem vários utilizadores registados com nomes diferentes. É fácil constatar isso hoje mesmo. Na lista de aniversariantes temos um Rene Rocha também registado como Rene Rocha Neto. Tenho quase a certeza tratar-se da mesma pessoa, pois a idade é a mesma.

Seria conveniente fazer uma limpeza a estes casos, pois acabam por falsear a estatística.

Fica a sugestão.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia Passos 
Foi analisado o caso apresentado, Rene Rocha e Rene Rocha Neto que de facto são da mesma cidade, Curitiba, têm a mesma idade e mesma data de aniversário, porém têm endereços de e-mail diferentes e datas de registo no fórum também diferentes:

Rene Rocha registou-se em 6-9-2005 e efectuou a sua última visita em 14-10-2005 e nunca colocou posts.

Rene Rocha Neto registou-se em 4-8-2006 e efectuou a sua última visita em 5-8-2006, colocou um único post para se apresentar http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6146#post36146 post nº 171

Ambos foram já contactados por mp. Poderá ser o caso de alguém que se esqueceu da palavra pass e voltou a registar-se mais de um ano depois.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

Bom dia,

Não fará sentido anular o registo de um membro que no último ano nunca nos tenha visitado ?Caso o membro pretenda, voltaria a registar-se em qualquer altura e sem qualquer inconveniente.

Assim sim, poderiamos trabalhar com uma base de dados mais actualizada e credível.

É só uma opinião.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Obrigado Passos, João Castelo pelos vossos posts que entretanto apresentei para analise à Administração.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

